# Was macht euch in Spielen Angst?



## ChaoZ (16. August 2011)

Verschiedene Ängste gibt es - die einen drehen bei Dead Space durch, für die anderen ist es ein spaßiger Shooter. Manche empfinden Amnesia als die Härte, andere dunkle Höhlen in Minecraft. Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedliche Ängste in Filmen und vor allem Games auftreten. Damit meine ich nicht die Spiele an sich, sondern die Art wie sie euch Angst machen.

Ich beispielsweise habe weniger Angst vor klassischem Horror wie Amnesia, sondern eher unlogische, total unerwartete Sachen erschrecken mich. Einer dieser Momente war in Saints Row 2: Man schwimmt im Meer, sieht die Küste der Stadt nicht mehr - und plötzlich kommt ein riesiges pinkes Häschen einem entgegen. Ich bin fast durchgedreht. So habe ich auch in Minecraft ziemlich Schiss in Höhlen, sogar auf Peaceful. 

Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## Gast12348 (16. August 2011)

Angst macht mir eigentlich kein spiel, okay hin und wieder mal nen kurzer schock moment z.b bei Dead Space wenn man schön vertieft ist. 

Aber sonst, das lezte mal als ich so wirklich bisl ängstlich geworden bin war als ich 13 war und Dxxm gezockt hab aber eigentlich auch nur wenn ich so richtig im dunklen gezockt hab, errinert mich an einen moment, ich hab gezockt, rolladen unten, sound aufgedreht ( über ne gute Anlage damals schon ) und auf einmal klingelts an der Tür, da hats mich fast vom stuhl gehauen vor schreck. Aber jetz so in meinen alter hab ich eigentlich überhaupt keine angst weder bei Games noch bei Filmen ( das unterbewustsein, weis halt das es nur Virtuell ist )


----------



## Aufpassen (16. August 2011)

Mir macht in einigen Games die Ruhe (Leere Höhlen,Tunnel etc.) & dieser psychologische Horror etwas "Angst".

(Es ist aber keine richtige Angst, sondern eher ein komisches & mulmiges Gefühl.)

Dies war insbesondere in Metro 2033 der Fall, wenn man alleine durch den Tunnel läuft & Geräusche hört, die aus den Rohren kommen.


----------



## mmayr (16. August 2011)

Mein Skill ist erschreckend!


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (16. August 2011)

> (Es ist aber keine richtige Angst, sondern eher ein komisches & mulmiges Gefühl.)



Nicht mal ein mulmiges & komisches Gefühl. Diese "Pseudo-Angst" macht mir eine Gänsehaut (im positiven Sinn) und lässt mich spüren, wie unglaublich dicht die Atmosphäre in diesem Spiel ist.

Ich liebe solche Momente!

Versuche mich gerade zurückzuerinnern, aber ich komme nicht über "Alone in the Dark" raus, bei dem es DAMALS ein Feuerwerk von Gänsehaut war. Gab aber bestimmt schon Spiele davor, wo ich "Angst" hatte.


----------



## watercooled (16. August 2011)

mmayr schrieb:


> Mein Skill ist erschreckend!


 
Sign 

Ansonsten bin ich Aufpassen´s Meinung


----------



## cann0nf0dder (16. August 2011)

der (online)kopierschutz


----------



## Eftilon (16. August 2011)

Also Horrorgames sind nix für mich, ich brauch schon ne Zigarette bevor ich bei Morrowind in einer Höhle runtersteige, und ne zigarette nachdem ich wieder raus bin. Ich hoffe das wird bei Skyrim besser 

eftilon


----------



## TBF_Avenger (16. August 2011)

...dass es im denkbar schlechtesten Moment einen Bluescreen geben könnte


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2011)

Angst habe ich jetzt keine, aber bei Dark Forces bin ich damals einen Meter weiter hinten gesessen. 
Ich hab gedacht, dass ich das Level leer geräumt habe, such den Ausgang und als ich um ne Ecke laufe schreit plötzlich einer "Halt, bleiben sie stehen!".


----------



## ChaoZ (16. August 2011)

Da ich ja oft Schiss vor unlogischen Sachen habe, bin ich bei folgender Dead Space 2 Situation fast vom Stuhl geflogen: Man geht da den Korridor entlang, blutverschmierte Wände, Leichen überall, Totenstille. Ich gehe an einer Art Thresen entlang, auf der eine ca. 1m große, hellgelbe Sonnenblume steht, hab diese aber erst garnicht gesehen. Ich gehe einen Schritt weiter, und dann buggt mir diese Sonnenblume direkt in's Gesicht O.o Das war der einzige Moment im Spiel, bei dem ich mich richtig erschrocken habe. Vor einer Sonnenblume.


----------



## Gast20141208 (16. August 2011)

Fassen wir mal zusammen:
ChaoZ hat Angst vor rosa Häschen und Sonnenblumen.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. August 2011)

Wenn du es so sagst, ja. 
Meistens aber nur wenn sie total aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, in völlig falschen Situationen Sachen tun, die sie eigentlich nicht tun (Mir in's Gesicht springen/Jetski fahren). Ein Horror für mich ist auch das Spiel "LSD" für die PS1.


----------



## PsychoQeeny (16. August 2011)

In Crysis Warhead hatte ich mal schiss, wollte schön außen um die Insel schwimmen, auf einmal kam was schwarzes im Wasser an ... uaahh iiihh ein Hai 
Warscheinlich deshalb weil das einen im Real passieren kann, in Horrorgames etz. hab ich keine Ängste (weil sowas gibt es ja nicht in echt ... oder? )


----------



## Lan_Party (16. August 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:
			
		

> (Es ist aber keine richtige Angst, sondern eher ein komisches & mulmiges Gefühl.)
> 
> Dies war insbesondere in Metro 2033 der Fall, wenn man alleine durch den Tunnel läuft & Geräusche hört, die aus den Rohren kommen.



Ganz fies.  Da ist das richtig Schlimm. 
Sowas hatte ich auch bei dem Spiel "Fahrenheit" ein hammer Spiel wo man immer unter Druck steht. 
Aber das allerschlimmste war für mich Condemned! Laufe und laufe, plötzlich kommen geräusche und du schaust dich bestimmt 10min. um aber nichts! Bämm kommt einer und haut dir eine rein.  Man hatte ich da Probleme stabil zu sitzen. 
Im großen und ganzen ist es schlimm wenn man weis das iwo einer lauert aber man sieht einfach nichts dazu kommt das man es nach einer Zeit vergisst und auf einmal kommt da einer.
Btw: Hast du schon die Gameplays zu Last Light gesehen? Wird auch richtig geil.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (16. August 2011)

Far Cry, da hatte ich mal richtig Schiss. Da wo die Monster die trigenen oder wie die sich schimpfen ausgebrochen waren.
Na ja Deat Space war echt cool ein Paar Momente wo man erschreckt war aber eher cool als Ansgt!
p.s Far Cry da war ich noch recht frisch im PC Business... ^^*

Ansonsten FEAR war recht cool da habe ich auch etwas verjagt... Da war ich aber auch noch etwas JUNG ö.Ö 

Ja jetzt wenn man älter wird und immer mehr perverse Filme schaut wie z.B. i saw the Devil etc. wird man iwi Stumpf gegen sowas. 

mfg der ängstliche EDDIE ^^*


----------



## Painkiller (16. August 2011)

Da fällt mir nur Alien vs. Preadator ein. (altes Spiel)

Da gabs ein Level, da ist absolut nix passiert, aber der Sound (u. a. der Bewegungsmelder) und Lichtspiele haben einen wahnsinnig gemacht. Soviel Munition hab ich noch nie verschossen. ^^


----------



## debalz (16. August 2011)

War letztens in Limbo vertieft und stand vor einer Riesenspinne. Plötzlich fuhr die ein Bein aus um mich aufzuspießen - da hats mich ganz schön durchzuckt! Cooles Game


----------



## ngo (16. August 2011)

Resident Evil! Keine Ahnung welcher Teil, aber ich habe Leon gespielt und, als alles still war und ich mich im Raum umgesehen habe, kam der Tyrant plötzlich durch die Wand. Ich renne raus und der kommt mir hinterhergerannt. Normalerweise ist Resident Evil ja immer in Abschnitte unterteilt. Was im vorherigen Abschnitt war, blieb dort. Aber der hat mich sogar durch die Türen gejagd, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere. Das geht bei mir garnicht.


----------



## ChaoZ (16. August 2011)

LSD: Trippiest Game Ever Episode 5 ft. AzuriteReaction (Gameplay/Commentary) - YouTube

Dieses Spiel lässt mich immer und immer wieder aufspringen, echt krank.


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (16. August 2011)

6:30 

Das ist ja mal cool. Da bin ich auch erscvhrocken, aber nur, weil ich Depp die Boxen laut habe und der so geschriehen hat!


----------



## ChaoZ (16. August 2011)

Dieser Nebel und die Gewissheit, das einfach so 5 Meter vor dir etwas aufploppen kann. Schrecklich


----------



## Eftilon (16. August 2011)

Dead Space und consorten wären definitiv nix für mich, ich habe vor 2 Jahren Fallout3 gekauft und hab mich immer noch nicht aus der Vault rausgetraut . Da gibts noch sooviel zu tun....



eftilon


----------



## Berliner2011 (16. August 2011)

Die Sound der Monster in Minecraft 

Wenn man dann noch gräbt und länger keine fackel gesteckt hat


----------



## TBF_Avenger (16. August 2011)

Mir haben vor über 10 Jahren immer die Killerdroiden in Star Wars Droids ( sollte wohl auch so halb ein Lernprogramm für Physik sein ) verdammt viel Angst bereitet. Aufgrund denen habe ich damals nie das Spiel fertig gemacht


----------



## kero81 (16. August 2011)

Also so richtig Angst machen mir Spiele "eigentlich" auch nicht. Das letzte Mal aber war in Metro, als ich in dem Haus mit den kaputten Decken auf der Flucht vor mehreren Bibliotekaren war. Da hats mir ganz schön im Nacken gezogen!


----------



## DarthLAX (17. August 2011)

hui....kommt ganz drauf an wann man spielt bei mir, wie wach ich zu dem zeitpunkt bin und ob ich "abgelenkt" bin (z.B. weil ich zwar nen singleplayer game spiele, aber im Teamspeak bin mit freunden)

und es kommt auch drauf an was es ist, d.h. wenn überall blut und körperteile und knochen und so weiter sind und dann mittendrin ein - unversehrtes - plüschtier ist oder ein kind - ohne schock zustand - da steht, dann läuft es mir kalt den buckel runter (weil das nicht zum rest der szene passt)

mfg LAX
ps: wenn ich verschlafen spiele oder müde bin weil langer tag, dann kann es schon sein das ich extremst geschockt reagiere


----------



## Orka45 (17. August 2011)

Die angst zu versagen

Es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als am Ende eines langen Levels zu verlieren, ohne gespeichert zu haben.


----------



## david430 (17. August 2011)

also überhaupt nicht erschreckend ist dieses browserspiel. es ist sogar so langweilig, dass man am besten die rolläden runtermacht, die tür abschließt und die boxen aufdreht. kann man locker bis challenge 5 spielen:

Scary Maze Game :: Flash Game

:


----------



## jensi251 (17. August 2011)

Berliner2011 schrieb:


> Die Sound der Monster in Minecraft
> 
> Wenn man dann noch gräbt und länger keine fackel gesteckt hat


 ich finde Herobrine etwas unheimlich.
Ich möchte dem lieber nicht begegnen.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. August 2011)

david430 schrieb:
			
		

> also überhaupt nicht erschreckend ist dieses browserspiel. es ist sogar so langweilig, dass man am besten die rolläden runtermacht, die tür abschließt und die boxen aufdreht. kann man locker bis challenge 5 spielen:
> 
> Scary Maze Game :: Flash Game
> 
> :



Miesester Screamer ever, nicht draufgehen. Sowas finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht lustig.


----------



## Gast12348 (17. August 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur Alien vs. Preadator ein. (altes Spiel)
> 
> Da gabs ein Level, da ist absolut nix passiert, aber der Sound (u. a. der Bewegungsmelder) und Lichtspiele haben einen wahnsinnig gemacht. Soviel Munition hab ich noch nie verschossen. ^^


 
Oh stimmt ja, Alien vs Predator aufm Atari Jaguar, das hatte so einige grusselmomente wo man Gänsehaut bekommt.


----------



## Alterac (17. August 2011)

Ich sage nur hello kitty
Der große Inselspaß


----------



## david430 (17. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Miesester Screamer ever, nicht draufgehen. Sowas finde ich ehrlich gesagt nicht lustig.


 
jetzt übertreib mal nicht.  klar, es ist erschreckend und auch vom konzept her böse, aber es verstößt nicht gegen die menschenrechte.^^ ich bin verdammt schreckhaft, hab das am abend gespielt, war glaub bei pcgames mal verlinkt, und da hatte ich meine 5.1. anlage auf vollgas. mich hats enorm verrissen, aber ich leb noch.


----------



## ChaoZ (17. August 2011)

david430 schrieb:


> jetzt übertreib mal nicht.  klar, es ist erschreckend und auch vom konzept her böse, aber es verstößt nicht gegen die menschenrechte.^^ ich bin verdammt schreckhaft, hab das am abend gespielt, war glaub bei pcgames mal verlinkt, und da hatte ich meine 5.1. anlage auf vollgas. mich hats enorm verrissen, aber ich leb noch.


 Mich hat das für ne Woche übelst verschreckt und ich hatte echt Angst vor allem in dieser Zeit. xD


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2011)

Naja wer Dead Space gespielt hat und meint keine Angst gehabt zu haben der lügt einfach, das Spiel wurde so aufgebaut das man psychischen Druck verspürt der durch Angst herbeigerufen wird. Das Spiel wurde ja nach dem Schema entwickelt...


----------



## NCphalon (17. August 2011)

Wenns kein AA gibt^^

Ne also ich hab in Spielen bammel wenn ma nix sieht un irgendwoher komische Geräusche kommen, also die billigste Gruselatmosphäre dies nur gibt


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2011)

Ich weiß ja es sind hier einige übermenschlich was das Thema angeht aber ich glaube es nicht...


----------



## ChaoZ (17. August 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja wer Dead Space gespielt hat und meint keine Angst gehabt zu haben der lügt einfach, das Spiel wurde so aufgebaut das man psychischen Druck verspürt der durch Angst herbeigerufen wird. Das Spiel wurde ja nach dem Schema entwickelt...


 Natürlich hat man etwas, bei mir war das aber keine Angst. Es waren ein paar Schockmomente dabei, bei denen ich zusammengezuckt bin aber wirklich die Angst weiterzugehen hatte ich nie. Es ist zu typisch. Würde diese Spannung aufgebaut werden, ich mit Isaac durch die blutverschmierten Gänge gehen und jeden Moment etwas erwarten, und plötzlich durch ein Loch fallen in ein Bad voller Elefantenrüssel die auf mich zufliegen, da hätte ich Angst.


----------



## Veriquitas (17. August 2011)

Das ganze Spiel ist so aufgebaut das es den Menschen verstören muss, da gibt es kein wäre dann oder so das ist mit urängsten verstrickt ...


----------



## kero81 (17. August 2011)

So ein blödsinn, da erschrickt man sich und gut ist. Mit richtiger Angst hat das nichts zu tun. Es sei denn man ist noch im Kindesalter und hat auch vor Knecht Ruprecht Angst. Also echt mal...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2011)

Schreckmomente sind eigendlich je nach Game normal. Ich hatte mich mal bei einem alten Gothic Teil verjagd, Höhle ausräuchert und man kam später in diese zurück ( in der Annahme die sei ja leer ) und die wäre für paar Sekunden wieder gerappelt voll


----------



## ChaoZ (17. August 2011)

Also ist vielen hier das nicht geheuer: 
Wenn bereits bekannte, angeblich sichere Bereiche doch wieder gefährlich.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. August 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Also ist vielen hier das nicht geheuer:
> Wenn bereits bekannte, angeblich sichere Bereiche doch wieder gefährlich.


Eigendlich ja nicht, wenn man vorher ein Quicksave gemacht hatte


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (18. August 2011)

Also ehrlich was mir angst machte war damals Silent hill, 1 grund manuelles checkpoint speichern.also TOT und ganze levelabschnitte neu machen.
2. die teils unbesiegbaren gegner.Die soundkullisse.und das bei einer PS1.
Heutige spiele eher garnicht mehr.Dead Space kommt auch gut ran aber angst hatte ich da nie, aber der sound war schon klasse, bedrückende atmosphäre. Besser als in dead space 2.


----------



## Baer.nap (18. August 2011)

Verbindung zum.... unterbrochen


----------



## RapToX (18. August 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Naja wer Dead Space gespielt hat und meint keine Angst gehabt zu haben der lügt einfach, das Spiel wurde so aufgebaut das man psychischen Druck verspürt der durch Angst herbeigerufen wird. Das Spiel wurde ja nach dem Schema entwickelt...


 soso, dann bin ich jetzt wohl auch ein lügner. interessant! 
also ich hab vor kurzem erst ds gespielt und wirklich angst hatte ich nicht. es gab vielleicht mal ein paar wenige momente, wo ich mich kurz erschrocken hab, weil plötzlich ein gegner hinter mir war. das wars dann aber auch schon... meist sind die schockmomente doch ziemlich vorhersehbar.
vielleicht bin ich durch den langjährigen konsum brutaler killerspiele und metzelfilme auch einfach nur total abgestumpft und gefühlskalt 

das einzige spiel, wo ich richtig angst hatte und das ich deswegen auch nie zu ende gespielt habe, war damals silent hill 3. die dunklen, nur durch die taschenlampe beleuchteten gänge und dazu die geräusche der gegner, fand ich schon beängstigend. aber das ist jetzt auch schon ein paar jahre her. vielleicht sollte ich mich nochmal an das spiel ranwagen.


----------



## Evilich (18. August 2011)

Ich bekam bei dem Multiplayerpart von Call of Duty schnell Angst vor mir selbst. Ich war manchmal so cholerisch, dass ich öfter zur Ordnung gerufen wurde.  Glücklicherweise spiele ich nicht mehr so oft und habe mich in der mittlerweile knappen Spielzeit immer besser im Griff. Ansonsten hatte ich eine Riesenangst bei dem ersten Teil von Resident Evil. Das Herzklopfen war hier schon schmerzhaft.


----------



## DenniRauch (18. August 2011)

Wer in Games Angst verspüren will darf sich gerne an Silent Hill 1+2 Versuchen. Das sind die einzigen Games bei denen ich Angst hatte auch nur einen Schritt weiter zu gehen. Sowas arges habe ich voher und nacher nie wieder erlebt.


----------



## Lexx (18. August 2011)

ich hab eher immer angst vor den spielen: 
VOR dem gegenstand und VOR der tätigkeit.

angst, ob mir das spiel auch wirklich gefallen 
und mich begeistern wird.


----------



## trnapster (18. August 2011)

Es gab einige gute Schockmomente in dem Half-Life 2 Level Ravenholm


----------



## DarthLAX (19. August 2011)

ja....zombies schnetzeln 

das war doch dieser "ort" wo es diese fallen gab, die man auslösen konnte, oder?

mfg LAX


----------



## night (19. August 2011)

also früher als ich noch klein war hatte ich immer vor dem spiel fighting force 2 angst als ich es auf playstation gezockt hab http://images.wikia.com/fightingforce/images/a/a5/Fighting_Force_2.jpg
hatte sogar immer den sound ausgedreht XD


----------



## Hydroxid (23. August 2011)

Mhh Grusel Musik


----------



## MasterFreak (23. August 2011)

mhhh ich hatte eigentlich noch nie Angst bei irgendeinem Medium ^^


----------



## DerBlauePavian (23. August 2011)

Mir machts meistens Angst wenn ich z.B. in Metro oder Stalker in irgend welchen dunklen Ecken rumrenne und ich dann irgend welches Gejaule von den Mutanten höre


----------



## BLu_VLoID (8. September 2011)

Ich habe die Story von MW 2 duchgezockt.
Danach hatte ich furchtbare Lust Elitesoldat zu werden!  Tja, war von denen wohl nicht ganz unbeabsichtigt...


----------



## EnergyCross (8. September 2011)

Aufpassen schrieb:


> Mir macht in einigen Games die Ruhe (Leere Höhlen,Tunnel etc.) & dieser psychologische Horror etwas "Angst".
> 
> (Es ist aber keine richtige Angst, sondern eher ein komisches & mulmiges Gefühl.)
> 
> Dies war insbesondere in Metro 2033 der Fall, wenn man alleine durch den Tunnel läuft & Geräusche hört, die aus den Rohren kommen.



ohh ja, metro  erst heute durchgezockt, kurz vor dem schluss im 7. kapitel bevor man in den Turm kommt 

aber sau geil


----------



## Abufaso (8. September 2011)

DerBlauePavian schrieb:
			
		

> Mir machts meistens Angst wenn ich z.B. in Metro oder Stalker in irgend welchen dunklen Ecken rumrenne und ich dann irgend welches Gejaule von den Mutanten höre



/sign. In Fallout 3 durch irgendwelche verlassenen U Bahnhöfe zu rennen und die Monster zu hören, aber nicht zu sehen; das ist schlimm.


----------



## JawMekEf (10. September 2011)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Dead Space und consorten wären definitiv nix für mich, ich habe vor 2 Jahren Fallout3 gekauft und hab mich immer noch nicht aus der Vault rausgetraut . Da gibts noch sooviel zu tun....
> 
> 
> 
> eftilon


 
Kenn ich, also das mit F3, aber das Game is so geil... Ich habe Jede, wirklich jede Quest fertig, jede Waffe, jede Rüstung usw. trau dich ! XD


----------



## Eftilon (10. September 2011)

Ja ich weiss, ich muss mich da abhärten, kommt weil ich lange nix gespielt hab. Jetzt geh ich erstmal Dragon Age durch und dann fang ich Fallout3 nochmal an


eftilon


----------



## Infin1ty (10. September 2011)

Die einzigen Game die mir Angst machen bzw. gemacht haben sind Silent Hill 1 und Amnesia.

Gruseln kann man sich bei Dead Space genau so wenig wie bei Resident Evil 4,
da es einfach Shooter und keine Horror Games sind.


----------



## ASD_588 (10. September 2011)

als ich noch klein war hat mir Resident Evil angst gemacht.


----------



## Festplatte (10. September 2011)

Dunkle Höhlen in Minecraft! Ahhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## JawMekEf (12. September 2011)

Klaviermusik, Alleinegefühl, Hetzmomente (ausser bei Resi5), Zeitdruck, Dunkler Nebel, Horrorspiele in der Ego-Perspektive, Tiefes dunkles Wasser, Pyscho-Horror.

Und Knacksgeräusche, die Resident Evil Kameransicht (im positiven Sinne des Horrors), Stalker Menü Musik, Geister


----------



## zockerprince15 (13. September 2011)

Das einzigste mal wo ich angst hatte war wo ich mal minecraft spielte.
Als auf einmal am tag Herobrine vor mir stand. Vor allem da Herobrine eigentlich total selten ist (und sogar notch der erfinder von minecraft hat gesagt das herobrine eigentlich nicht exestieren dürfte)
(wernicht weiß wer herobrine ist dann schaut euch dieses viedio an.)

Minecraft - Herobrine "HIM" , NOT MULTIPLAYER! - YouTube


----------



## goofy84 (13. September 2011)

bei FEAR bin ich teilweise zusammengezuckt.


----------



## Sarge_70 (17. September 2011)

Dass die Frames droppen...

Mfg


----------



## Kel (17. September 2011)

DLC & Microtransaktionen .


----------



## ChaoZ (17. September 2011)

Kel schrieb:


> DLC & Microtransaktionen .


 Oh ja, blanker Horror.


----------



## Neox (18. September 2011)

Formel 1 2010 ich höre immer Autos aber ich seh nie welche.. gruselig ..  

Nein, F.E.A.R immer wenn die kleine alte F**** auftaucht wird mir immer mulmig !


----------



## Aufpassen (18. September 2011)

Veriquitas schrieb:
			
		

> Naja wer Dead Space gespielt hat und meint keine Angst gehabt zu haben der lügt einfach, das Spiel wurde so aufgebaut das man psychischen Druck verspürt der durch Angst herbeigerufen wird. Das Spiel wurde ja nach dem Schema entwickelt...



Ich fand Dead Space eher witzig & hab die Monster immer quallvoll sterben lassen. 

Nur weil du in dem Game Angst hattest, trifft das noch lange nicht auf jeden zu..


----------



## Sieben (19. September 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur Alien vs. Preadator ein. (altes Spiel)
> 
> Da gabs ein Level, da ist absolut nix passiert, aber der Sound (u. a. der Bewegungsmelder) und Lichtspiele haben einen wahnsinnig gemacht. Soviel Munition hab ich noch nie verschossen. ^^



Das erste Marine-Level, wo man den Generator einschalten soll und die blöden Käfer im Schacht den Bewegungsmelder auslösen  Da kroch ich langsam durch und plötzlich flog mir son Käfer voll ins Gesicht... von dem 99 Mag des Impulsgewehrs blieben noch ca 40 Schuss übrig. Das Spiel ist einer der besten Schocker (Nur die Marine-Missionen), die ich je gespielt habe.

Bei Silent Hill 2 war ich mal so vertieft, dass ich ausversehen auf die Schultertaste gekommen bin und mein Charakter hat mit der Schrotflinte geschossen. Hab mich dermaßen erschrocken, dass ich gleich n Warnschuss abgegeben habe  .

Bei Dead Space 2 habe ich mich geweigert weiter durch einen extra langen Lüftungsschacht zu klettern, weil ich mir sicher war, da passiert was (passierte nichts, aber ich hatte schon was intus  ) und hab dann lieber das Spiel beendet.

Ansonsten unerwartete Dinge die schon erwähnt wurden: Man hat (eigentlich) ein Level gesäubert und läuft normal ohne Hintergedanken zum Ende/ Ausgang und man hat doch was übersehen. Bei Multiplayer meistens, wenn ich um eine Ecke laufe und der Gegner macht das Gleiche  . Nach soeiner Aktion ist anschließend das Magazin leer ohne wirklich was getroffen zu haben .

Je nachdem wie sehr ich auf ein Spiel fixiert bin, erschrecken mich auch äußere Geräusche wie die Türklinge, Handy, etc.

Unwohliges Gefühl nur bei atmosphärischen Horrorshootern ja hab ich immer  , würde ich aber nicht wirklich als Angst bezeichnen. Angst hab ich, wenn ich auf ner hohen Brücke stehe und mich über ein hüfthohes Geländer beugen soll 

Gruß


----------



## Darkfleet85 (19. September 2011)

Angst macht mir wenn ich die Internetverbindung  plötzlich abhackt, sonst eigentlich nichts


----------



## NebuLa (23. September 2011)

Ich habs manchmal bei Fear 2 gehabt, an so Stellen, an denen ich ganz genau weiß das ich jetzt erschreckt werden soll, nur dann weiß ich nicht genau wann, und dann plötzlich zuck ich doch innerlich zusammen


----------



## MasterFreak (3. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte noch nie richtig Angst bei spielen.... nur so moment wo iwas auf mich zusprang da hab ich mich halt erscheckt aber angst nie eher spaß über die Fantasy der Entwickler und darüber kann ich immer wieder lachen.


----------



## prost (3. Oktober 2011)

Bis jetzt habe ich mich eigentlich nur in Metro 2033 manchmal erschreckt, wenn aus irgendeiner dunklen Ecke so ein Monster angesprungen kam -
davor hatte ich aber nicht wirklich Angst, es war nur irgendwie ein unwohles Gefühl wenn man allein durch eine zerstörte Stadt läuft. 
Von der Atmosphäre her fande ich das Spiel bis jetzt allerdings auch am Besten, da man sich richtig in den Survival-Horror reinversetzt fühlt.


----------



## Cook2211 (3. Oktober 2011)

Bei Resident Evil 1 hatte ich schon manchmal die Hosen voll.
Zum Beispiel als einen der Zombie Hund durch die Glasscheibe hindurch anspringt


----------



## mds51 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich für meinen Fall fand diese Atmosphäre bei Metro 2033 (Nachts im Dunkeln) ziemlich geil, so dass man es teilweise echt mit dem Schreck zu kämpfen hatte, guter Sound natürlich vorrausgesetzt  Da gab es schon die eine oder andere Stelle, wo ich auch des öfteren zusammengezuckt bin.

Wie oben erwähnt ist AvP (Marine-Missionen) auch ein eins dieser Spiele, wenn man es in der richtigen Atmosphäre spielt, einen des öfteren zusammenzucken lässt


----------



## Kraddel (13. Oktober 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:
			
		

> Bei Resident Evil 1 hatte ich schon manchmal die Hosen voll.
> Zum Beispiel als einen der Zombie Hund durch die Glasscheibe hindurch anspringt



Oh ja...eins meiner ersten Spiele auf der PSX...und an diese Szene kann ich mich noch lebhaft erinnern


----------



## plaGGy (13. Oktober 2011)

Also so richtig Angst denke ich mal haben die wenigstens beim Spielen. Eher Ekel (bei mir vor Spinnen... ich hab mich bis 15 Jahre geweigert Spiele zu spielen, wo Spinnen vorkamen, hab Diablo 2 nur immer bis Katakomben Lvl2 geschaft )
Oder halt erschrecken wenn aus ner Ecke was springt oder so.
Und da ist mein Klassiker immer noch FEAR, wenn du gewohnt bist, das Alma immer auftaucht wenn du sie nicht brauchst und gerade was schlimmest entdeckst... Und auf einmal steht sie in einer total ruhigen Situation einfach vor dir auf der sch**** Leiter und ich hab erstmal die Maus an die Wand geschmissen 
DS 1 und 2 habe ich noch nicht gespielt, wird aber bei Zeit mal nachgeholt.


----------



## alexcologne (13. Oktober 2011)

Am meisten Angst macht mir das man bis die Spiele einigermaßen Bugfrei sind nicht mehr 3-4 Monate Warten muss sondern wesentlich länger!!!!!!


----------



## Fexzz (13. Oktober 2011)

Also ganz ehrlich, Amnesia : The Dark Descent hat bei mir für echte Angstmomente gesorgt  Ich bin sowieso sehr schreckhaft bei Spielen (schon Doom 3 hat mir damals als 15jähriger echt Angst gemacht (diese fliegenden Köpfe da *grusel*)) aber Amnesia hat dem ganzen nochmal einen drauf gesetzt. Liegt aber wohl u.a. daran, dass es ja keine Möglichkeiten gibt, sich irgendwie zu wehren. Dennoch gefiel mir das Spiel sehr sehr gut!

Aber nochmal durchspielen...nein danke.


----------



## Toffelwurst (13. Oktober 2011)

<> schrieb:


> Da fällt mir nur Alien vs. Preadator ein. (altes Spiel)
> 
> Da gabs ein Level, da ist absolut nix passiert, aber der Sound (u. a. der Bewegungsmelder) und Lichtspiele haben einen wahnsinnig gemacht. Soviel Munition hab ich noch nie verschossen. ^^


 
Kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bin in der Marines-Kampangne glaub ich 30-60 Minuten in der ersten Mission, vor der ersten Tür hin und herglelaufen, da mein Bewegungsmelder immer zwei Punkte angezeigt hat, wenn ich auf die Tür zugelaufen bin.
Was ich damals nicht wusste, ist, dass dieser einfach die beiden Flügel der Automatiktür gescannt hat 
Ich dachte da wären gleich zwei dicke Aliens und ich popel mit meiner Pistole und nem Messer da rum 

Bin dann in höheren Leveln als ich die Minigun hatte immer mit aktiviertem Rotationsmotor der Minigun rumgerannt, weil ich dann die Musik und die Geräusche nicht so laut gehört habe sondern immer das Surren des Motors überlagert hat


----------



## xaven (13. Oktober 2011)

Meine Stromrechnung


----------



## Bioschnitzel (13. Oktober 2011)

Angst und Schockmomente hatte ich schon einige  



- Bei *Tomb Raider (3) *vor dem Butler, der ist mir noch nie ganz geheuer gewesen, und wurde daher immer sofort im Kühlraum eingeschlossen 

- *Condemned*, da graults einem bei jedem Schritt   (mittlerweile wahrscheinlich nicht mehr so, aber damals schon ). 

- *F.E.A.R*, wenn plötzlich die Kameraden sterben und man alleine da steht, und man durch die Räume durch muss, wo grad das Licht ausgefallen ist. Horror   Dazu Gesellen sich natürlich viele Schreckmomente wie Herunterfallende Deckenplatten, usw

- *Silent Hill*, unbewaffnet durch eine abgeschlossene Schule gehen, wo das Licht aus ist, absolute Stille. Dazu die Sounds, man hatte wirklich ein beklemmendes Gefühl wenn man eine Tür geöffnet hat. Hab ich ehrlich gesagt auch nie weit gespielt, bis heute nicht  

- *BFBC2*, schon ein paar mal das Gefühl eines Herzstillstandes gehabt, und zwar im Multiplayer, als plötzlich im gleichen Moment jemand um die Ecke kam, oder noch krasser, ich mich grad umdrehe und jemand schon 1m hinter mir steht. Man hab ich mir da schon ans Herz gefasst, weil ich mich so stark aufs Visier konzentriert hab 


Spiele wie Dead Space, Prey, Doom usw hingegen finde ich bissel "komisch". Angst ist es nicht. Mir sagen nur keine Spiele mit "Aliens" zu. Dieses Genre ist nicht meins.


----------



## Koyote (13. Oktober 2011)

Bei Metro2033 hatte ich zwar nicht wirklich Angst, aber manchmal sind die Erscheckensmomente da, irgentwo schreit etwas, man schaut sich um, sieht nichts und auf einmal steht der Gegner da und läuft auf einen zu.


----------



## Crix1990 (13. Oktober 2011)

Klassiker ist natürlich bei FEAR die Stelle, wo man die Leiter hochklettert und dann steht da dieser Geist (war das Alma?). Ich glaub, dass es kaum eine Stelle gibt, wo so viele n ganzes Magazin in die Wand gejagt haben 

Fies fand ich aber auch die Erste Mission von Thief (in dem Anwesen). Ok, ich war erst 10, aber wenn man genau weiß, dass man im Nahkampf 0 Chancen hat, und hört die Wachen da rumlaufen und sich unterhalten... war nicht direkt Angst, hat mich aber so fertig gemacht, dass ich ne Stunde lang kein Glas mehr ruhig halten konnte.


----------



## FrozenBoy (18. Oktober 2011)

Ordentlicher Surround Sound mit S.T.A.L.K.E.R.
Schön mit dem Complete Mod mitten in der Nacht, wenn man dann nur noch das sieht, was man mit der Taschenlampe auch anleuchtet. 

Oder im Agroprom Forschungs Institut Wenn einem einfach aus der Dunkelheit gegenstände vors Gesicht fliegen.

Das sind Schockmomente aber geschockt sein heißt noch lange nicht Angst zu haben.

Ich fühle mich in Unterwasserleveln mit begrenzter Luft sehr unwohl.

Aber am meisten schocken tut es mich, wenn ich in Call of Duty 4 der Letzte bin und ich den Gegner suche oder die Bombe plante.
Wenn er dann äußerst unerwartet und ganz nah vor mir einfach um die Ecke kommt oder von irgendwo vor mich springt, da zuckt meine Hand immer so heftig, dass jeder Spectator genau weiß wie mir grade zu mute war 

Das ist einfach der Schock vor etwas unerwartetem, nichts weiter.


----------



## Carl (26. Oktober 2011)

Ich bekomme Angst, wenn es abstürzt.


----------



## Micha77 (26. Oktober 2011)

Übertriebener Kopierschutz


----------



## ShiZon (3. November 2011)

Ein billiger Konsolenport.

Wenn ich einen Ego-Shooter spiele wie Dead Space und du nicht weißt, was für ein Vieh in der nächsten Ecke auf die wartet. Dieses unerwartete erst dann zu spüren zu bekommen, wenn es dich von einer völiig anderen Seite überrascht, wo man nicht mit gerechnet hat. Das find ich ja so an Dead Space so geil.


----------



## ChaoZ (3. November 2011)

Dead Space ist kein Ego-Shooter.


----------



## ShiZon (3. November 2011)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Dead Space ist kein Ego-Shooter.


 
Ups, das ist wohl eher Survival Horror oder so was in der Richtung, tschuldigung mein Fehler.

Hab dabei an die Waffen gedacht, die man erhält.


----------



## Infin1ty (3. November 2011)

Dead Space ist das ungruseligste Horror Spiel was ich je gespielt habe 
Spiel Silent Hill oder Amnesia, dann weißt du was Horror bedeutet.


----------



## ShiZon (3. November 2011)

Infin1ty schrieb:


> Dead Space ist das ungruseligste Horror Spiel was ich je gespielt habe
> Spiel Silent Hill oder Amnesia, dann weißt du was Horror bedeutet.


 
Jeder hat eine andere Definition von Angst, der eine macht sich bei quietschender Kreide nass, andere hassen die unnatürliche Stille und wiederum andere nehmen vor Bambi reißaus, ich finde Dead Space auf jeden Fall geil inziniert, besonders das Lied von dem kleinen Mädchen kommt stimmig und exzellent rüber, ich liebe solche fröhlichen Kinderlieder.


----------



## DenniRauch (4. November 2011)

Mir macht origin angst.


----------



## Gamefruit93 (4. November 2011)

Ich bekomme immer Panik wenn ich verfolgt werde. 

Z.b. am Anfang von Dead Space 1 & 2, wo man vor den Necro's wegrennen muss.
Da kriege ich immer einen "Ich will weg"-Gedanken.


----------



## NCphalon (4. November 2011)

Wenn man Geräusche hört un net weiß wo sie herkommen, momentan muss ich mich echt überwinden bei Bioshock, ich mag lieber Gegner die ich sehe^^


----------



## Kaid (9. November 2011)

spielt mal Deadspace Nachts in dunkel das macht richtig Spass


----------



## Festplatte (9. November 2011)

Kaid schrieb:
			
		

> spielt mal Deadspace Nachts in dunkel das macht richtig Spass



Mit Surround-Headset im komplett dunklen Zimmer bei Vollmond!


----------



## Altair7 (9. November 2011)

Das "Ich lauf durch den Wald und höre Wind bis eine Axt an mir vorbei fliegt oder ich in eine Falle trete"-Gefühl   (Alan Wake)

gilt nur bei dunklem Raum, Rolläden, die duch den Wind gegen das Fenster gedrückt werden und offnen KH


----------



## kero81 (10. November 2011)

Creeper in minecraft.


----------



## -angeldust- (10. November 2011)

Also Dead Space 1 + 2 sind schon klasse.
Da kommt super feeling auf.
Ich spiele sowas am liebsten nachts, wie jedes Spiel mit Headset komplett im dunkeln mir ner Kerze an.
Oh mann hab ich wieder nen Kerzenverschleiß die letzten 2 Jahre....


----------



## onslaught (10. November 2011)

Eigentlich nur wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, dass es so ein HickHack geben könnte wie es nicht wenige mit BF3 erlebt haben oder noch erleben werden.
Ingame war es nur "Alien vs Predator 2" in der Rolle als Spacemarine wo ich mal das Gruseln gespürt habe, war nicht schlecht.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. November 2011)

der MP vom MW3, kann einen echt Angst machen. Man glaubt MW3 zu spielen aber sieht nur MW2


----------



## Rurdo (12. November 2011)

Diverse sachen in resident evil 4&5...
ggf wenn ich in Minecraft was baue und von Hinten zombies&co.KG ankommen...


----------



## Robonator (12. November 2011)

Was macht mir in spielen Angst? Das hab ich vor einiger Zeit endlich mal rausgefunden. Es ist die Angst zu sterben   Wenn ich mitn Godmode rumlaufe erschrecke ich mich nicht mehr...


----------



## Sasori (17. November 2011)

Dead Space 1&2 macht mir keine angst. Metro2033 macht mir keien Angst. 

Ich habe von dem Game Silent Hill Shattered Memories Angst, bis ich es durchgezockt habe. Ich meine Man läuft und läuft hört da mal was dann da mal was. Aber.... es ist NIX!!! Genau das ist der Grusel.

Ansonsten Resident Evil 3 (früher vor 5 Jahren) hatte immer schiss wie ich von i-wo auf einmal STARS gehört habe.

Alane Wake ist auch ziemlich Heftig. Solche Mindreaper, von sowas habe ich Angst^^


----------



## Kel (18. November 2011)

Alien vs Predator in nem dunklen Zimmer beim Anfang der Marine-Kampagne (**** Bewegungssensor) .
Mein Bruder hat 10 Minuten ausgehalten, bis er ausgemacht hat, ich saß nur daneben und war froh, dass er spielen wollte und mich nicht gelassen hat .

Achja, als ich noch jung war.


----------



## pibels94 (18. November 2011)

krieg regelrechte Adrenalinschocks in Schlechmissionen (CoD4 z.B.) .

diese Ruhe vor dem Sturm halt ich nicht aus  und völlig unerwartete Situationen jagen mir einen Schrecken ein, das Rennen ins Ungewisse..


----------



## lu89 (18. November 2011)

Anfangsdungeon in Oblivion. Plötzlich kommt so ein kopfloser scheiss Zombie von hinten angetorkelt.


----------



## Lemiewings (18. November 2011)

Also Angst verspüre ich bei solchen Spielen meist nicht, ich fühle mich eher unter Druck gesetzt. Dasselbe Gefühl hab ich, wenn ich Strategie spiele, wie COH oder Starcraft im MP gegen Fremde spiele, mein Puls geht hoch und ich werde nervös aber angst fühlt sich anders an. 

Auch hab ich mich bei DS 1 genau zweimal erschrocken. Einmal vor sonem sch**ß Necromorph, mit dem ich mal zur Abwechslung nicht gerechnet habe und vor nem Pappkarton bzw. dem Schatten und dem Geräusch, das er gemacht hatte, als ich ihn angerempelt habe . 
Bei DS 2 hatte ich zwar wieder dieses "unter Druck" Gefühl, aber erschrocken hab ich mich dort nie.

Und wirklich schlimm für mich ist es nur, wenn ich mich nicht wehren kann. Sei es, weil ich keine Waffen hab, der Gegner unverwundbar ist (ganz miese Tour...) oder ich ihn nicht sehen kann o.ä.


----------



## Oromus (19. November 2011)

Ich hatte bisher nur ein Spiel bei dem ich echt Angst hatte bzw. übelst erschrocken bin: DOOM 3


----------



## Sasori (28. November 2011)

das wochenende, Dead Space 1 und 2 + Bioshock 1 und 2 + Alien vs. PENETRATOR.... Predator 

Bei Alien vs. Predator: Lalalalala dunkler Raum, rumgeh und aus dem nichts Alieb BÄM in my Face. Und meine Maus fast auch xD.

Bioshock 1: rumgeh aufeinmal aus sonem schacht, ne brennende Leiche. Alter... was willst du du verkockelte Leiche?

Resident Evil 3 Nemesis: Übermir höre ich STARS, decke bricht ein Nemesis steht vor mir STARS *Erschreck* Bäm Boden bricht nochmal ein *lachflash*


----------



## Rurdo (28. November 2011)

Ach, ich erinnere mich gerade an Resident Evil 2... diese "ansicht" von irgendwo und nicht die Egoperspektive... und plötzlich kommen da zombies um die ecke und du kannst nichtmal gescheit zielen


----------



## ChaoZ (28. November 2011)

Rurdo schrieb:
			
		

> Ach, ich erinnere mich gerade an Resident Evil 2... diese "ansicht" von irgendwo und nicht die Egoperspektive... und plötzlich kommen da zombies um die ecke und du kannst nichtmal gescheit zielen



Oh ja.. und dann geht man weiter und die Kamera sitzt wieder ganz woanders.


----------



## Festplatte (29. November 2011)

GFWL! Ahhhhh! Angst!!!


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. November 2011)

Wirklich Angst hatte ich noch in keinem Spiel.
Aber durchaus waren da einige Sachen dabei, wo man schon vorsichtiger den nächsten Schritt tun wollte.
Das hier oft genannte Dead Space zählt natürlich dazu, aber auch so was wie die Hügelgräber in Skyrim könnden dazu führen, z.B. wenn man versucht dadurch zu schleichen und dann nicht weiß ob und welcher Draugr aufwacht.


----------



## ChaoZ (29. November 2011)

Ich finde es schlimm unter Zeitdruck zu stehen. Hab beispielsweise die Gräber in Assassins Creed immer gemieden. Dieser Zeitdruck, die tickende Uhr, schrecklich.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (29. November 2011)

Oh ja... Zeitdruck
Da fällt mir nochwas ein.
Bei der Diebesgilde


Spoiler



Wo nach Mercers Tod die Ruine geflutet wird, man panisch nach einem Ausgang sucht, der sich erst in letzter Sekunde öffnet...
Naja, es sei denn, man ist Argone


----------



## Eftilon (21. April 2012)

Ich bin kein horror fan,

aber grad spiele ich Batman Arkham Asylum und versuche Scarecrow zu entkommen,

mir platz der Kopf gleich vor aufregung !!! Hammer

Pause brauche ich und ne ziggi.


Eftilon


----------



## Robonator (21. April 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Ich bin kein horror fan,
> 
> aber grad spiele ich Batman Arkham Asylum und versuche Scarecrow zu entkommen,
> 
> ...


 
Na wenn du das schon heftig findest dann zock mal bei Amnesia den Wasser Part


----------



## Eftilon (21. April 2012)

Amnesia ?

schon der Name klingt irgentwie krank, nene horror ist nix für mich !!!!

Scarecrow ist schon schlimm genug, ich hoffe da kommt nix schlimmeres.

Das Game zieht mich so rein hey.


----------



## jeamal (22. April 2012)

"Condemned Criminal Origins"

Das ist das heftigste Spiel was ich kenne. Guckts euch mal an

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmgOe0dbJFs

Edit: Jetzt solltes gehen


----------



## Eftilon (22. April 2012)

Ich seh da nix


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2012)

Momentan spiele ich Fallout 3 zum wiederholten Male durch - da geht in manchen Ecken der Welt auch mal der Puls nach oben, wenn die krankesten Mutanten einen überraschen. Mit passenden Mods, die die Nacht bedrohlicher erscheinen lassen, kommt da gut Atmosphäre auf.


----------



## Eftilon (22. April 2012)

Hab mir kurz den Amnesia trailer hier angeschaut, also sowas könnte ich nie spielen:

Amnesia The Dark Descent Water Horror - YouTube

Japp, Fallout3 ist auch noch in meine Queue aber habe probleme, es stürtzt ab. Nachdem ich die Batman reihe durch hab werde ich mir das antun


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2012)

Ich selber zocke Horrorgames auch nur entweder in Skype/TS Konfis oder wenn ich Besuch hab bzw bei jemanden auf ner Lan bin oder so. Alleine pack ich höchstens Dead Space, aber selbst das nicht lange  

Eftilon, Metro wäre vielleicht was für dich, das finde ich nun nicht ganz so schlimm wie manch andere. Aber immer noch tausendmal schlimmer als Batman ^^ Batman hatte mich ja nun gar nicht geschockt, fand es nur cool wie es inszeniert war.


----------



## Eftilon (22. April 2012)

Ich bin noch nicht abgebrüht genug, 

Batman find ich schon düster, obwohl es natürlich kein Horror ist. Scarecrow bin ich doch noch entkommen .

Über Metro habe ich nur positives gehört, kostet ja auch nur 10€ momentan.


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:
			
		

> Hab mir kurz den Amnesia trailer hier angeschaut, also sowas könnte ich nie spielen:
> 
> Amnesia The Dark Descent Water Horror - YouTube
> 
> Japp, Fallout3 ist auch noch in meine Queue aber habe probleme, es stürtzt ab. Nachdem ich die Batman reihe durch hab werde ich mir das antun



Für Fallout 3 gibt es da eine einfache Lösung. Man muss in der Fallout.ini eine Zeile ersetzen, dann läuft's perfekt. Einfach mal nach "Fallout 3 Multicore fix" suchen, hat mir auch geholfen. 

Sorry für OT!


----------



## Robonator (22. April 2012)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Für Fallout 3 gibt es da eine einfache Lösung. Man muss in der Fallout.ini eine Zeile ersetzen, dann läuft's perfekt. Einfach mal nach "Fallout 3 Multicore fix" suchen, hat mir auch geholfen.
> 
> Sorry für OT!


 
Naja Offtopic. Es ist ja dein Thread, im prinzip könntest du den Namen zu : Sammelthread: Horrorspiele ändern und schon wäre es kein OT mehr. 

Btw was mir in 'Spielen auch Angst macht ist der Sound bzw die Musik. Wenn das ganze Spiel ohne Sound wäre dann wäre es nur noch halb so schlimm. Aber solche Hetzmusik wie in manchen Games sind echt grauenhaft ^^


----------



## ChaoZ (22. April 2012)

Sound kann extrem dazu beitragen. Ich stelle mir z.B. bei Dead Space eine Szene vor, in der man durch einen Raum mit spärlicher Beleuchtung geht. Man hört leise orchestrale Musik im Hintergrund. Plötzlich stoppt die Musik, und einige Momente ist komplette Stille bis auf das schwere Atmen von Isaac. Danach geht man weiter, und jeder Schritt wird besonders betont, z.B. bricht Glas wenn man den Fuß nach vorne setzt.

Sowas erzeugt extreme Spannung.


----------



## RainbowCrash (22. April 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:


> Ich bin kein horror fan,
> 
> aber grad spiele ich Batman Arkham Asylum und versuche Scarecrow zu entkommen,
> 
> ...


 
Also ich muss sagen so krass fand ich jetzt die Stelle nicht, ich hab jedoch mal Amnesia angezockt als meine Freundin da war.
Ich hab Schiss ohne Ende und sie lacht sich den Arsch ab 
Wenn du Batman da schon heftig findest dann ist Amnesia definitv nichts für dich


----------



## Sperrfeuer (25. April 2012)

Eftilon schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin noch nicht abgebrüht genug,
> 
> Batman find ich schon düster, obwohl es natürlich kein Horror ist. Scarecrow bin ich doch noch entkommen .
> 
> Über Metro habe ich nur positives gehört, kostet ja auch nur 10€ momentan.



Metro dürfte da recht okay sein 
Gibt nen paar gruselige Stellen (für Leute die keine Horrorspiele spielen und Dead Space auch nicht durchgespielt haben)


----------



## Benne74 (4. Mai 2012)

Also mein letztes atmosphärisches Spiel war Fear. Ich wusste nicht, was mich erwartet und habe bewusst das Licht ausgemacht und Kopfhörer auf.

Mein Gott! Diese Geräusche! Hektisches Umschauen. Wieder einem Schatten hinterher um hilflos einer blutigen Vision zuzusehen... usw.

Nach 60 Minuten intensiver Eindrücke und 2 verlorenen Lebensjahren musste ich den Pc ausmachen.

Mir schlug das Herz zum Halse raus. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass ein Spiel so gruselig sein kann. Mit Kopfhörern und ohne Licht habe ich es nie wieder gespielt.


----------



## Abufaso (4. Mai 2012)

Dead Space 2 ist abgefahren..und ich habs noch nicht mal ganz durch


----------



## Robonator (5. Mai 2012)

Benne74 schrieb:


> Also mein letztes atmosphärisches Spiel war Fear. Ich wusste nicht, was mich erwartet und habe bewusst das Licht ausgemacht und Kopfhörer auf.
> 
> Mein Gott! Diese Geräusche! Hektisches Umschauen. Wieder einem Schatten hinterher um hilflos einer blutigen Vision zuzusehen... usw.
> 
> ...


 
Ich hoffe du hast den ersten Teil gespielt. Die Nachfolger sind meiner Meinung nach irgendwie langweilig. FEAR 2 geht noch so aber der dritte ist schlimm :/


----------



## killah (5. Mai 2012)

wenn aktuelle spiele langweilig sind
macht es mir angst das die industrie für games den bach runter geht


----------



## timbo01 (5. Mai 2012)

*Minecraft:* Ich hab zwar nicht Angst in ne Höhle zu gehen. Es erschrickt einen einfach nur wenn man nix böses denkt, am minen ist, und dann nen Skelett oder Zombie einen angreift. 

*Amnesia:* Permanent Angst. Man will es eigentlich nicht Spielen, tut es dann aber doch weil einen die Story interessiert.

*Dead Space:* Eigentlich lockerer Shooter, bis jetzt hab ich da noch nie Panik bekommen.

*F.E.A.R. 3:* Etwas gruselige Atmosphäre mit einigen Shockmomenten.


Das sind bis jetzt meine Erfahrungen und Einschätzungen mit HorrorSpielen (abgesehen von Minecraft)

Gruß Timo


----------



## Benne74 (8. Mai 2012)

@ Robonator

Jo, war der erste. 

Mir ist gerade noch Dead Island eingefallen. Dead Island empfinde ich zwar nicht als Horrorspiel an sich aber ein paar Schockmomente sind schon da. Ich habe mich einmal erschrocken als ich einen Zombie hörte, ihn aber nicht sehen konnte. Auf einmal war der Zombie direkt vor mir und hat mich gewürgt. Natürlich auch über Kopfhörer gespielt.

Amnesia und Dead Space werde ich auch irgendwann mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Mai 2012)

Wirklich "Angst" habe ich in keinem Spiel bisher empfunden. Was es häufiger gibt ist natürlich erschrecken wenn mal wieder ein Monster unerwartet irgendwo in dein Gesicht springt (oder wenn man in nem dunklen Raum Doom3/FEAR/DeadSpace spielt und jemand ins Zimmer springt ). Das ist aber dann von kurzer Dauer^^


----------



## jester_ger (10. Mai 2012)

Ich hasse Alma aus Fear. Besonders als die noch ein kleines Kind war!
Geht ja mal gar nicht, auch nicht in Filmen!


----------



## Fexzz (10. Mai 2012)

Immernoch Amnesia. Neulich wieder gespielt - unfassbar. Am schlimmsten ist einfach die Tatsache, dass man nichts tun kann. In den meisten "Horror-Spielen" kann man die Gegner wenigstens ja noch über den Haufen schießen (Dead Space, Fear). Aber bei Amnesia ist man ausgeliefert.


----------



## vencam (15. Mai 2012)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Immernoch Amnesia. Neulich wieder gespielt - unfassbar. Am schlimmsten ist einfach die Tatsache, dass man nichts tun kann. In den meisten "Horror-Spielen" kann man die Gegner wenigstens ja noch über den Haufen schießen (Dead Space, Fear). Aber bei Amnesia ist man ausgeliefert.



Ja hat definitiv was, das Game  ... meine Freundin treibt es dann noch immer an die Spitze! Habe ich das Headset auf schleicht se sich von hinten an und klopft mir auf die Schulter  ... ich erschreck mich dann und fall fast vom Stuhl! Findet se ganz lustig...


----------



## Himmelskrieger (15. Mai 2012)

Also erstmal die Creeper in Minecraft , kommen von hinten um booom!, You are Dead.

Und in Far Cry 2, wie er sich dir Zange in den Arm steckt und die Kugel ausreist.


----------



## lassast13 (22. Juni 2012)

Ich hab mir mal die Cryengine 3 SDK runtergeladen.(Fehler beim speichern,wer helfen kann besucht bitte meine Forenseite hier auf PCGH.) Download: http://www.chip.de/downloads/CryEngine-3-SDK_51026314.html
Da war ein Launcher und eine Vorprogrammierte Map drin nahmens Forest.
Die war echt gruselig,da gibts zwar keine anderen Leute,aber ein Leerstehendes Fischerdorf mit einem saudunklem Leuchturm.
Die Musik hat mich fast WAHNSINNIG gemacht.
Und dann war noch die ebenfalls Leere Höhle,dauert hörte man schritte und geräusche.Manchmal glaubt man auch das man an der Decke was gesehen hat.
Mein Tipp:Kopfhörer,Dunkler Raum,schneller PC.


----------



## Lg3 (27. Juni 2012)

Angst in Minecraft? Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.. da hatte ich noch nie irgendein angstgefühl ^^

Aber z.b Amnesia fand ich echt heftig, länger als eine halbe stunde habe ich nie durchgehalten danach war ich psychisch am Ende und brauchte ne pause, das gleiche bei Deadspace, und Deadspace 2. ^^

Ohja und wie ich mir grad die Beiträge durchlese, natürlich S.T.A.L.K.E.R .. Habe jeden teil, aber keinen der 4 teile durchgespielt, STALKER ist einfach zu sehr horror..

Ach und Bioshock auch, das habe ich sogar durchgespielt, hat mich aber c.a 3 monate gekostet, das ist auch einfach so ein PsychoHorror >.<


----------



## Asus4ever (27. Juni 2012)

@Lg3: und dann dieser Avatar 

Ladezeiten. Siehe GT IV und Crysis ohne SSD 

Im Ernst...so manche Szenen bei Dead Space und so  

PS: Bei Crysis: es ist zwar nicht wirklich gruselig, aber 1, 2 Schreckmomente sind schon vorhanden (z.B. Diverse Leute, die in Bäumen hängen). Im Gegensatz zu anderen "normalen" Shootern wie CoD etc. viel mystischer und so gemacht


----------



## blaidd (30. Juni 2012)

Schon mal Demon's/Dark Souls gespielt? *Die eigene Dummheit*.

Wenn man stundenlang Seelen geerntet hat, dann irgendwo verreckt, und sich wieder bis zu der Stelle durch die respawnten Gegner kämpfen muß... ein kleiner Fehler -wie oft bin ich beim Ausweichen eines Angriffs von einem Standartgegner irgendwo runtergepurzelt- und alles war umsonst.

Schweißnasse Hände garantiert! 

Aber wirklich "Angst"? Kann mich gar nicht dran erinnern, wann ich das letzte Mal wirklich Angst hatte..  In Südafrika hat ein ausgewachsenes Löwenmännchen (ca. 350kg) einen Scheinangriff auf mich gemacht. Ich bin stehengeblieben... (nicht, daß ich irgendwas hätte tun können, wenn er's ernst gemeint hätte). Fand ich aufregend, zählt zu meinen Lieblingserinnerungen... Bin aber auch kein wirklich ängstlicher Mensch... dafür hab ich im RL vielleicht schon zuviel er- und überlebt.

Ungefähr die Hälfte meiner Freunde und Bekannten hält mich allerdings auch für zumindest halb verrückt...


----------



## bofferbrauer (4. Juli 2012)

Bugs, Abstürze und besch... Kopierschutzmechanismen

Bei Horror-und Splattereffekten in Spielen passiert dasselbe wie bei denselben in Filmen: Ich schlaf vor Langeweile ein. Kein Witz, klingt komisch, ist aber so. Wenn ich nicht schlafen kann, schau ich mir einen Horrorfilm an, das wirkt bei mir immer


----------



## lassast13 (23. Juli 2012)

Wundert mich das keiner die wahren Horrorspiele genommen hat
Slender ( Let's Test Slender [Deutsch] [HD+]- YouTube )
SCP-087 ( Let's Test SCP-087 [Deutsch] [HD+] - YouTube )
SCP-087-B ( Let's Test SCP-087-B [Deutsch] [HD+] - YouTube )
Candles ( Let's Test Candles [Deutsch] [HD] - YouTube )
Und den klaren Sieger: Don't shit your Pant's a survival horror game (Let's Play Don't Shit Your Pants [Deutsch] [100%] - Nussige Karamel-Creme gefällig? - YouTube )

Alle Gratis!!!


----------



## BananenZaun (17. August 2012)

Ich weiß nicht ob es schon oft erwähnt wurde, aber ich habe die Angst dass etwas hinter mir ist. Egal welches Horror/Psycho/Monster-Spiel, ich hasse das Gefühl verfolgt zu werden. Gleichzeitig würde ich mich in solch einer Situation nie umdrehen um nachzuschauen, weil ich davor genauso viel Angst habe. Das beste Beispiel bei mir ist Amnesia. Habe es noch nie(!) gespielt, bekomme beim Gucken von Lets Plays aber panische Angst wenn einem ein Monster hinterherrennt und man noch panisch versucht die Tür hinter sich zu schließen. Das sind so Momente für mich, bei denen ich erstmal ESC oder Alt+F4 drücke :] 
Ich habe so Angst davor verfolgt zu werden, das glaubt man garnicht. Oder diese Angst von Slender (Danke an Vorposter für das Video). So etwas geht garnicht bei mir. Diese Musik, die Atmosphäre und der Gedanke dass man beobachtet wird oder verfolgt wird, treiben mich dazu das Spiel NICHT zu spielen


----------



## Abufaso (17. August 2012)

Die Enge und der Surroundsound in Dead Space, jedes kleine Geräusch hinter einem lässt einen vom Stuhl fallen, mich zumindest


----------



## Fragazoid (17. August 2012)

nix, aber manchmal zuck ich zusammen, wenn ich irgendwo runterstürze, und im freien fall schon weiss, mein char haucht gleich sein digitales leben aus...


----------



## Technojunky (24. August 2012)

Also ich hab ordentlich schiss bei Slender  einmal und nie wieder -.-
Amnesia is auch ganz schön creepy aber eher so 'da kommt gleich eh was um die ecke ich will nicht '
Dead Space is nix für mich... ka find das eklig
und sonst so... naja Minecraft wenn man grad vertieft ist und son Sniper Skelett einen anhaut 
aber sonst bin ich eig. relativ abgehärtet...^^ bei FEAR 1-3 z.B bin ich relativ angstlos durch  außer bei fear 2 in der schule... :O


----------



## RainbowCrash (24. August 2012)

F.E.A.R. war eigentlich kein Problem, Dead Space erwischt mich ab und zu mal aber Amnesia war n absoluter Albtraum. Ist nach 2 Stunden wieder geflogen


----------



## Robonator (24. August 2012)

lassast13 schrieb:


> Wundert mich das keiner die wahren Horrorspiele genommen hat
> Slender ( Let's Test Slender [Deutsch] [HD+]- YouTube )
> SCP-087 ( Let's Test SCP-087 [Deutsch] [HD+] - YouTube )
> SCP-087-B ( Let's Test SCP-087-B [Deutsch] [HD+] - YouTube )
> ...


 
Slender ist kein Horrorspiel, Slender ist langeweile pur. Keine Ahnung was der Wind um das Game soll, ich finde es tot langweilig und das Ende war mehr als lame.


----------



## facehugger (24. August 2012)

Och, Dead Space (Teil 1) ist immer wieder für ein gepflegtes Schauderchen gut

Gruß


----------



## StormZ (27. August 2012)

Also ich kenne ja nur slender, scp-087 und b... Dead space 2war ganz lustig... So schlimm war es net.. 
Auf jeden Fall hole ich mir amnesia und half life um die ganzen Horror mods zu suchten... 
Btw, ich hasse Horror filme wie saw, aber so psycho Sachen, vor allem spiele sind edel und so ziemlich meine lieblingsgenre.. )


----------



## killah (8. Oktober 2014)

Metal Slug auf dem smartphone 
*VORSICHT !!!!* suchtgefahr


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. April 2015)

ChaoZ schrieb:


> Ich beispielsweise habe weniger Angst vor klassischem Horror wie Amnesia, sondern eher unlogische, total unerwartete Sachen erschrecken mich. Einer dieser Momente war in Saints Row 2: Man schwimmt im Meer, sieht die Küste der Stadt nicht mehr - und plötzlich kommt ein riesiges pinkes Häschen einem entgegen. Ich bin fast durchgedreht. So habe ich auch in Minecraft ziemlich Schiss in Höhlen, sogar auf Peaceful.
> 
> Wie ist das bei euch?



Erschrecken nicht gleich Angst. Hast du Amnesia überhaupt durchgespielt? Allein und im Dunkeln? Ohne Gamma hochzudrehen? Das, was man in Amnesia geboten bekommt ist diese zerfressende, ständig an einem nagende Angst, die sich langsam immer weiter ins Hirn fräst. Man muss es nur "richtig" spielen und sich darauf einlassen.


----------

